# mon powerbook 12" est tombé...



## jahrom (5 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,
J'ai peur !
En effet mon powerbook est tombé sur mon parquet :
ma copine s'est pris le pied dans la prise et boum, par terre...
La prise de recharche est un peu abimé, et le powerbook a une bosse dans l'alu au niveau du bouton d'ouverture de l'ecran(pas d'allumage) et de la batterie..(legerement tordu)
apparement il est tombé sur la batterie, dans l'angle.
Il était éteind. Il marche comme avant aucun soucis de ce coté la...
Est ce qu'il est arrivé a quelqu'un de faire tombé son alubook ? que savez vous de la solidité "interne" des alubook ?? Avez vous eu des pb par la suite ???
Merci.
ps : gros besoin d'etre rassuré...


----------



## Sir (5 Mai 2004)

Bonjour , 
Il s'agit de quel powerbook , je te demande cela car tu peux faire jouer ton AppleCare ... Je te conseille d'aller poster sur cet excellent site consacré au powerbook  ici . Je penses que tu trouveras ton bonheur , l'alu est très resistant donc selon moi tu n'as pas a te faire de mourons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
P.S: Ne tue pas ta copine , ca sers toujours


----------



## jahrom (5 Mai 2004)

Merci de me rassurer sur la solidité...
Il s'agit de powerbook 12" g41ghz 512mo 80go.
Acheté a la FNAC au mois de janvier, sans extension de garantie (le con !)
Que peuvent il faire pour moi ???

PS: Ma copine n'etant plus sous garantie, pas d'échange possible... (je plaisante je suis fou d'elle!)


----------



## Sir (5 Mai 2004)

Au derniere nouvelle , la garantie quand tu achetes un mac est bien de 1 an , non ?


----------



## papman (5 Mai 2004)

Va voir ici " Choc PB 12" " à la page 7 du forum portable (désolé, je sais pas encore faire les liens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sir (5 Mai 2004)

A la fnac ils sont pas si sympa que ca , je tenterais bien la fnac digitale pour peu qu'ils sont aimable....


----------



## chagregel (5 Mai 2004)

papman a dit:
			
		

> Va voir ici " Choc PB 12" " à la page 7 du forum portable (désolé, je sais pas encore faire les liens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci je le cherchais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est la 

Je ferme pas, on va m'accuser de faire du zéle après


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> , je te demande cela car tu peux faire jouer ton AppleCare ...



l'applecare c'est pas une assurance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est une prolongation de garantie, renseinge toi avant de dire des bétisses pareil


----------



## filou.nation (5 Mai 2004)

il m'est arrivé exactement la même mésaventure il y a un mois, sur un PB 12' aussi, les pieds dans le fil également...
moi la coque est cabossée au niveau de la prise du transfo, qui est lui aussi abimé...
après une période de choc (je suis un peu attaché à mon ordi) ben tout semble fonctionner sans aucun problème, il marche comme avant, j'ai juste racheté un transfo d'occasion.
je l'avais porté à l'Apple Care place Boulnois à Paris, pour avoir une idée de la remise en état....devis de 950 euros (changement coque métal + carte mère...ils ne prennent aucun risque)...le type d'Apple me dit que le PB est fragile, au moins au niveau de la coque en alu qui s'abime facilement, plus que celle de l'iBook...
sinon, avec ce devis, j'ai fait marché l'assurance responsabilité civile du pote qui s'est pris les pieds dans le fil, c'est toujours en cours, ça m'a pris pas mal de temps, mais je devrais me faire indemniser (environ 1000 euros...ça couvre le préjudice car meme si mon PB marche il est abimé, et je perds je pense toute garantie auprès d'Apple, et notamment l'extension de 3 ans que j'avais souscrite)...
mon conseil : ne t"inquiete pas, mais je ne conseille pas de le faire réparer....à voir sur la durée néanmoins


----------



## jahrom (5 Mai 2004)

Merci,
Je me sens rassuré, et puis maintenant il ne ressemble a aucun autre !!
Je suis depuis peu un macuser et je dois dire qu'on s'attache a ces petits bijoux...
D'ailleurs j'en profite pour faire un peu de pub :
www.explorasub.fr (mon premier site sur mon premier mac!)
a+


----------



## Onra (5 Mai 2004)

Euh... avec quoi tu as fait ton site ?


----------



## jahrom (5 Mai 2004)

fireworks mx
dreamweaver mx
et photoshop 7 (mais je debute sur les 2 premiers)

pourquoi ???? il est pas beau ?? y a quelquechose qui va pas ???


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2004)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Merci,
> Je me sens rassuré, et puis maintenant il ne ressemble a aucun autre !!
> Je suis depuis peu un macuser et je dois dire qu'on s'attache a ces petits bijoux...
> D'ailleurs j'en profite pour faire un peu de pub :
> ...



la pub c'est interdit par la chartes du forum


----------



## jahrom (5 Mai 2004)

Pardon...pour la pub.
Mais bon c'etait plus pour montrer mon site que son contenu...(bien que ce soit un super club de plongée !!!)
Bon j'arrête c'est promis...


----------



## vincmyl (5 Mai 2004)

Pas de chance...moi j'ai laissé tomber la prise secteur sur le capot..et elle est rayée...


----------



## Mulder (5 Mai 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Pas de chance...moi j'ai laissé tomber la prise secteur sur le capot..et elle est rayée...


La prise ou le capot ?


----------



## Onra (5 Mai 2004)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ???? il est pas beau ?? y a quelquechose qui va pas ???



Si si justement, je le trouve très chouette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais y'a besoin d'avoir des notions particulières en graphisme pour faire ça ?


----------



## jahrom (5 Mai 2004)

Bah en fait, je connais assez bien photoshop (sans être un pro)
mais j'utilise fireworks que je trouve bien sympa pour la conception graphique des pages (les didactitiels sont excellent je ne le connaissais pas il y a 3 mois)
Sinon je n'ai pas de connaissance particulière en graphisme (je suis comptable !!!)
Disons que j'aime ça et puis sur mac c'est un régal...
A++


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2004)

on peu revenir au sujet de départ SVP


----------



## Onra (6 Mai 2004)

OK, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> on peu revenir au sujet de départ SVP



euh ?


----------



## Mulder (6 Mai 2004)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Acheté a la FNAC au mois de janvier, sans extension de garantie (le con !)
> Que peuvent il faire pour moi ???
> PS: Ma copine n'etant plus sous garantie, pas d'échange possible... (je plaisante je suis fou d'elle!)


Ben il faut l'être... ... Parce que moi, on touche à mon Mac... ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




J'déconne bien sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sinon la garantie n'a rien à voir avec ça. C'est à l'assurance (la tienne ou celle de ta copine) qu'il faut s'adresser.


----------



## popin (6 Mai 2004)

Bon, si ça peut servir à d'autres avant de faire des betises, mon powerbook alu est tombé le mois dernier, une petite chute de rien du tout, du lit vers le tapis, et tout était cassé: impossible de démarrer correctement, reboots zarbis, disque lent. Après le diagnostic applecare, le verdict est tombé: probleme materiel (genre le disque dur cassé ou je sais pas). Juste avant de l'envoyer en irlande dans la villégiature pour ordinateurs enrhumés, je me suis rendu compte que la carte airport avait bougé, et s'était légèrement débranchée. Après l'avoir remise en place, tout est redevenu normal, et l'ordi n'est pas parti en réparation.

Bref, s'il tombe votre petit, avant de faire quoi que ce soit, allez mater la carte aiport. Parce que même apple pense pas à vous le demander...   (bon, bien sur, à la décharge de la hotline, vu que l'ordi avait rien visuellement, je leur avait pas dit qu'il était tombé...)


----------



## Macfi (6 Mai 2004)

ça m'ai arrivé avec 2 power book 12 differents.
Le premier est tombé de 40cm de hauteur, c'est l'alim qui a tout pris avec l'alu qui s'est deformé, je l'ai apporté à l'apple care et ça m'a couté 450 pour remplacer tout l'alu, le chargeur et l'alim.
Le 2° est tombé de beaucoup plus haut, apres qq tests je me suis rendu compte que c'etait le disque dur qui avait pris, l'aluminium est un peu deformé au niveau de la batterie aussi. Pour l'instant j'ai installé macOS X sur un disque dur firewire, et je compte acheter un disque dur interne et de le changer.


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2004)

Pouahh !
J'ai du bol alors,
ça se voit a peine, et il marche comme avant...
Jusqu'a la prochaine chute...


----------



## Kaneda (6 Mai 2004)

Vous m'exaspérez les gens des fois ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'arrive pas à comprendre comment vous vous démerdez pour faire tomber autant de portable.  Ces bestioles coûtes + de 10 000 balles et vous en prenez soins comme la télécommande du téléviseur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perso j'ai une copine et elle fait pas tomber les choses comme ça par sa présence ...


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2004)

C'est un peu idiot comme raisonnement :
Une voiture coute plus cher et ça empêche pas les gens d'avoir des accidents !
Y a meme des gens qui ont incendier leurs maisons, pourtant ça coute plus cher qu'un powerbook !

Ps : Réfléchis bien, ta copine a bien d'autres défauts que la maladresse...


----------



## popin (6 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Vous m'exaspérez les gens des fois ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



une attaque du chat, insidieuse, hop, tu fais une parade, retourné, hop, les pieds pris dans le câble d'alim et pof. Mais ça n'arrive qu'une seule fois...


----------



## Kaneda (6 Mai 2004)

MDR


----------



## vincmyl (6 Mai 2004)

Pas de chance...


----------



## MadMax (2 Mai 2005)

Relou.

J'ai aussi fait tombé mon PB 1,5 la semaine dernière de mon sac à dos (pas fermé) au sol en dur de la gare de Lyon... Il a tapé au niveau du port alimentation. Je l'ai ouvert... Pas d'image au début (j'ai eu peur). Redémarré, il fonctionne. Mais il ne ferme plus!!! Est-ce que vous avez un idée de solution, de quoi faire, du système de fermeture. Il me semble que la charnière a reculé de rien du tout, mais j'ai pas envie de forcer pour retordre dans l'autre sens ni de payer cher une réparation (surtout que j'économise pour un Bi-pro)...

Que je suis bête.


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Mai 2005)

en voilà du déterrage de post  

sinon à part le retordre dans l'autre sens (et ça m'a l'air risqué) je ne peux pas vraiment te conseiller autre chose

en revanche, le PowerMac a l'air plus résistant


----------



## MadMax (2 Mai 2005)

c'est en cherchant *tombé* et *choc* que j'ai trouvé ce thread...


ça m'énerve qu'ilne ferme plus. En plus il est cabossé près de la prise d'alim. Je vais voir dans un SAV. merci.


----------

